# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 >  سورس اتصال دلفی به سامانه پیام کوتاه

## farzadroozdar

سورس اتصال دلفی به سامانه پیام کوتاه
مثال عملی ارسال و دریافت پیامک از طریق وب سرویس توسط برنامه نویسی دلفی
توی اینترنت زیاد جستجو کردم و دیدم متاسفانه سورس و آموزشی نیست که نحوه اتصال دلفی به سامانه پیام کوتاه را نشون بده. به خاطر همین این سورس که برای برنامه صندوق قرض الحسنه خودم استفاده میکنم را برای شما گذاشتم تا برنامه نویسان بتونند استفاده کنند.
- امکان ارسال پیامک تکی
- امکان ارسال پیامک گروهی
- مشاهده میزان اعتبار
- دریافت پیامک از طریق وب سرویس

http://avvalfile.ir/post/826

----------

